# Pet safe weed killer??



## pdbrady1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Our backyard is full of weeds, crabgrass, dandelions, clover, you name it we have it. We are wanting to get rid of it and try to have a nice lawn but the only products that we can find our pet safe when dry, and that scares me a little. Our dogs are my "weeders" as I call them, all long pieces of grass along my flower beds are plucked by them and eaten. So I'm afraid that if I allow the products to dry that they will eat them and I'm sure that can't be good. Does anyone have any suggestions of products to use that actually work and that are safe for my babies?


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

We just buy that one stuff, ortho something, it says it's safe for pets and kids AFTER it dries. We've always used it at least once a year and never had any problems. My last golden used to eat those tall weedy grasses as well. Of course they fry up the next day you spray them. We weren't real dilligent about doing it often but we usually fertilize the yard in the spring and it's the same way, that it's okay after it dries for kids and pets. Just ask at the store or read the label.


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Just get some 24D. After that dries on the grass I would even eat it. It is pretty safe once it is dry. You can look up most of the chemicals online or read the entire packet that is placed at the front of the chemical. If you have a conservation office you can e-mail them to see what mix works best for your area and the weed varieties you have. They also will tell you if it is kid or pet safe.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

We just did the same thing, used a product that was safe after dry. Kept the dogs off one extra day to be safe.
We've had so much rain, it all probably washed away anyway...


----------



## jessiebuck (Mar 20, 2008)

I use Scott's EcoSense in my yard. It is a really strong vinegar that kills weeds and is pet and kid safe. I still keep them away until it is dry. They also make a pet safe lawn fertilizer that I only use in the front. It is natural with no pesticides. Might only be in Canada though??

http://www.scottsecosense.ca/


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

For general weeds (not in the lawn though) i always spread salt - gets the pesky little so and so's everytime, and i know if the dogs lick it (which they don't) it won't kill them, just makes them sick


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I use vinegar, seems to work really good. The weeds dry up in 1 day.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

we use a mixture of vinegar and dish soap and spray it on. It works quite well. The weeds just dry up.


----------



## Eupher (May 9, 2008)

Joanne & Asia said:


> we use a mixture of vinegar and dish soap and spray it on. It works quite well. The weeds just dry up.


Now THAT'S interesting.

With all the rain we've been getting as well (thunderstorms a minimum of 4 times per week over the last 2 months or so), I can well imagine the area in front of my garage with soap bubbles scattered around.


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

I was going to say, salt will kill weeds too. Plain old salt.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

If it's between concrete cracks, boiling water does a great job. On poison ivy vines too.


----------



## herbertt (Oct 20, 2020)

This blog features a safe weed killer that is safe for animals in the first place. In their composition, 70% is vinegar. According to the blog, some of the popular brands are Green Gobbler, Natural Armor. Learn more about these tools.
Top 5 Best Pet Safe Weed Killers [2020 Review] - Grass Killer


----------



## jeffscott947 (Jun 9, 2019)

I know that this is an old thread, but be aware that Scotts is the largest distributor of ROUNDUP in the world. Personally, I will never support a company that knowingly distributes a product with a known/proven carcenogen.


----------

